# 4 wheel cart for Country Pleasure example



## Crabtree Farm (Mar 3, 2009)

Can someone shed some light on this for me. I have read that you can use a 4 wheel cart for the country pleasure in the Modern Pleasure and ASPC division. It states that you can not use a viceroy or a fine harness cart. Can some show me a picture or point me in the correct direction.

I just purchased a cart which I think will definitely fall under viceroy. I'd love to show CP with a 4 wheel cart instead of a 2 wheel, but don't want to get DQ'ed for a incorrect cart. Help.


----------



## disneyhorse (Mar 3, 2009)

Maybe something along these lines.

Andrea


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Mar 4, 2009)

I was also thinking more along the "Dr.'s buggy" type. I think that will be a bit harder to find. I guess I may have to work on showing him more classic as to put him in the classic pleasure to viceroy. I need to get use out of the viceroy I just bought. Could not turn down a viceroy for $500 (only needs new tires). I'll talk to the people at the local harness/cart shop and see if they may be able to covert it for CP.

I don't think he will be as high stepping as Ken Wahl's Jubilation FMF or Becky McKeith's As Good as it Gets. He does have a classic head anyways.

Thank you!

Tina Ferro


----------



## Karen S (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Andrea,

I believe the other term is "Run About" or "Pleasure". It is similar to the picture you have. Talk with Jackie Tyler of Emerald Glenn Farm in WI, as she collects all types of carts and carriages and can give you a better idea.

Karen


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Mar 4, 2009)

Do you think if they converted the backrest to a wicker basket type and added the lanterns then it could work for a country pleasure runabout. The second photo has an interesting backrest. It would make it a pretty valuable convertable between the two classes. Any thoughts.

Tina Ferro


----------



## Keri (Mar 4, 2009)

Hmm...be interesting to find out.



I know all the wheels in a vicery are all the same size. Not sure if that's a factor. But I'm jealous!!! A vicery for $500!!!


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Mar 5, 2009)

Well . . . it was delivered yesterday and guess what??? It is a JERALD!!!! Beautiful condition except for the wheels/tires. Boy am I excited. Might just have to get my shetland to pick up his feet some more. But I think the people at the cart shop may be able to make the viceroy pass for a CP cart and be able to covert it back to a Viceroy so I can use it twice at a show if need be. Boy am I excited!!! - Tina


----------



## Karen S (Mar 5, 2009)

Tina can you post pictures.

Thanks.

Karen


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm having problems trying to resize and upload pictures at this time, but I'll try again.

I've resized it, but it won't load. - Tina


----------

